# Bludomain......



## burnws6 (Dec 30, 2009)

I want to switch over to them. I'm hearing horror stories. And then happily ever after's.

Anyone have blu? I want feedback from people that have actually been with them....not what you've heard. 

Thanks.

....although if you have something smartassy to say..... I enjoy those.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 30, 2009)

that's pretty much what I hear. I have them, and I think they are fine. Most of what I have heard as far as complaints are a bit old. Too the best of my knowledge their service has been improved a bit.


----------



## burnws6 (Dec 30, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> that's pretty much what I hear. I have them, and I think they are fine. Most of what I have heard as far as complaints are a bit old. Too the best of my knowledge their service has been improved a bit.



Hmm....

1 for 1


----------



## malenurse (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm coming up on my 1 year anniversary with them. I haven't had any problems at all! It just took a day or two to get everything set up on their end - but no biggie really. Next there's some time put in to setting up your site but that just depends on how long you take personally with the text and uploading pics.


----------



## burnws6 (Dec 31, 2009)

2 for 2........thanks guys.....


Anyone else?


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 3, 2010)

one other thing is that there are some hacks you can make to the site once you get it. These can allow you to do a number of things from adding video (if your site doesn't come with it) having more sections etc. 

Also, my recommendation (at least what I did) was paid for them to host it for the first year. Otherwise they charge 100 dollars to host it elsewhere. And then towards the end of the first year just transfer it yourself to another host (you can get it hosted for about 1/2 the price). Basically the first year of hosting is free if you go with bludomain.


----------



## nsupanda (Jan 5, 2010)

I have blu, almost a year now.  I have had no serious problems, but I will admit the first week or two while getting my site ready to go live they were no help at all.  I wanted a simple font change (one is included free) and it took an act of congress to get that done.  They really didn't act like they _wanted_ to help me.  Anyway, I got my site up and it's fine now.  I host with them as well.  Overall, I really would recommend them.  Their websites are really nice looking!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 6, 2010)

nsupanda said:


> ...I will admit the first week or two while getting my site ready to go live they were no help at all.



An understatement.  I'd say it was nightmarish.  These people will NOT consider a phone call...  for ANY reason.  So a very simple question could take days to get answered through a volley of emails.

Nice product though.

Once you're up and running, there's no real need to ever communicate with them again.

-Pete


----------



## aln1218 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been using BluDomain for 3 years now, and I really like them, but their customer service is terrible.


----------



## jnm (Feb 9, 2010)

so if you didnt want BluDomain, then what would be the alternative?


----------



## bennielou (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a Blu Domain gal and have been for many years.  Personally, I like them.  Yes they have server repairs go on once a year just like anyone else, and it's a horror.

No, they don't like Divas, and have little time for problem clients.  (Isn't this the same for all of us?)

But in all these years, in my personal opinion, they have been fantastic.


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> one other thing is that there are some hacks you can make to the site once you get it. These can allow you to do a number of things from adding video (if your site doesn't come with it) having more sections etc.
> 
> Also, my recommendation (at least what I did) was paid for them to host it for the first year. Otherwise they charge 100 dollars to host it elsewhere. And then towards the end of the first year just transfer it yourself to another host (you can get it hosted for about 1/2 the price). Basically the first year of hosting is free if you go with bludomain.



Question for Nate:  My first year of hosting is up.  Can you please tell me how you transfered your host?  I'm trying to switch to BlueHost, but can't figure it out and am hesitant to ask BluDomain.  Thank you!


----------



## swoop_ds (Oct 5, 2010)

I highly recommend them. No problems, nice looking product, cheap. The only thing they lack is good seo


----------



## Robert Pope (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been with Blu for 2+ years and haven't had a problem at all. I read the horror stories too but the price was too good not to try. Happy I did -- beats spending 10x as much for other options.

That said, getting a human on the line is impossible. If you need hand-holding they might not be for you. But the interface is very intuitive.


----------

